# Scotland's doctors: Ban kitchen knives!



## Grenadier (Sep 4, 2007)

Not sure if this is a parody site, but it's still pretty funny reading either way.  I'm sure, though, that William Wallace (or what was ever left of him) must be rolling around in his grave.  



> Key points
> &#8226; Doctors claim long kitchen knives serve no purpose except as weapons
> &#8226; 55 out of 108 homicide victims in Scotland were stabbed last year
> &#8226; Police superintendents say a ban would be difficult to enforce
> ...


 

Also, some more reading on Scotland's "Knife culture"

http://news.scotsman.com/topics.cfm?tid=637


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2007)

It's serious:
*You can't say some people didn't warn us....*
*'Knife Epidemic' in U.K.*
*Operation Blunt or "Cut" me some slack.*

While I understand their position, this just goes too far in banning useful tools.


----------



## mini_dez (Sep 4, 2007)

This is why it pays to train in martial arts when you live in Glasgow.

...  So I'm fit enough to run like hell if somebody threatens me with a knife


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 4, 2007)

mini_dez said:


> This is why it pays to train in martial arts when you live in Glasgow.
> 
> ... So I'm fit enough to run like hell if somebody threatens me with a knife


 

Ah Glasgow! they used to go round using razors in the old days, A Glasgow smile was a nasty form of slashing.

Do you know of the dinky Ninjas fight team up there in Glasgow at at? A very good MMA fight team.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 4, 2007)

arnisador said:


> It's serious:
> *You can't say some people didn't warn us....*
> *'Knife Epidemic' in U.K.*
> *Operation Blunt or "Cut" me some slack.*
> ...


 
Not to mention, like 'gun control,' it won't be successful for detering crime. Furthermore, it is a total infringement of civil liberties. Way to go!


----------



## TheOriginalName (Sep 4, 2007)

I can see the point they are attempting to make.....but what happens when the long kitchen knives are gone?
The bad guys start to use short kitchen knives....
so lets ban them as well.....
The bad guys start using butter knives....
so lets ban them as well.....

Where do we stop??

The key here i think is to stop the abuse of alcohol and drug. This would dramatically reduce the number of homicides. 

And one last point - the majority of guns used in crime are illegal weapons.

Just some food for thought.....or pointless rusbish.....i forget which it was


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2007)

TheOriginalName said:


> I can see the point they are attempting to make.....but what happens when the long kitchen knives are gone?
> The bad guys start to use short kitchen knives....



Well...I think much of the focus is not so much on bad guys who are _planning _an attack as on spur-of-the-moment domestic disputes. Not having a weapon of opportunity handy might help that, at least.

Mind you, I still think it's silly.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 4, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Well...I think much of the focus is not so much on bad guys who are _planning _an attack as on spur-of-the-moment domestic disputes. Not having a weapon of opportunity handy might help that, at least.
> 
> Mind you, I still think it's silly.


 

Nah, man-it's the _chefs_. Have you ever seen the kit of knives that most chefs carry around? It's dreadful-all those men and women carrying around six or seven extra long and extra sharp potential implements of destruction-not to mention the butchers, with their cleavers for shearing....it's a potential crime-wave just waiting to spill blood all over the streets of Great Britain...oh, wait a minute-I've had food in Great Britain...there can't be too many chefs there........
,.....never mind. :lol:


----------



## mini_dez (Sep 5, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Ah Glasgow! they used to go round using razors in the old days, A Glasgow smile was a nasty form of slashing.
> 
> Do you know of the dinky Ninjas fight team up there in Glasgow at at? A very good MMA fight team.


I don't know any of them, no.  I saw Paul McVeigh win his fight at Cage Wars last month though.  Submitted the guy with a knee bar of all things.  Was a good night apart from the queue at the bar!


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 5, 2007)

mini_dez said:


> I don't know any of them, no. I saw Paul McVeigh win his fight at Cage Wars last month though. Submitted the guy with a knee bar of all things. Was a good night apart from the queue at the bar!


 
Paul's a great guy and a Dinky Ninja! Look out for John Nicholson too. I have a photo of them all but don't know how to post it on here lol! 

Glasgow has always had a reputation of being a very hard city.

What do you mean about the food here....!! there's nothing wrong with deep fried Mars bars  (another Scottish delicacy)


----------



## Langenschwert (Sep 5, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Mind you, I still think it's silly.


 
Indeed.  You can stab someone to death with a screwdriver or bash someone's head in with a frying pan.  I think the only sure solution is to ban opposable thumbs. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------

